# Clinic shutdown



## The Tater (Nov 30, 2019)

Well I got an email this morning that my trt clinic was closing effectively immediately but we could still request records etc. for transfer to other doctors/clinics. They were charging me $250/month so it’s probably a blessing in disguise for me. I’ve been contemplating just doing it myself full time.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 30, 2019)

That is what I do brother.  I get my bloodwork done several times a year and do my own trt.


----------



## The Tater (Nov 30, 2019)

tinymk said:


> That is what I do brother.  I get my bloodwork done several times a year and do my own trt.



Yeah im paying through the nose for them to monitor. I feel pretty good about where I am at and my other doc runs a complete lipid and blood test twice a year anyways so I’ve got some help there. I definitely plan to do some precycle and mid cycle bloodwork


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 30, 2019)

I get script free or I wouldn't bother and do so for travel purposes.

You can do this on your own spending that $250 on 2 years worth of trt!


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 1, 2019)

Clinics charge a heck of a mark up. The more things you do on your own the better.


----------



## CJ (Dec 1, 2019)

The Tater said:


> Yeah im paying through the nose for them to monitor. I feel pretty good about where I am at and my other doc runs a complete lipid and blood test twice a year anyways so I’ve got some help there. I definitely plan to do some precycle and mid cycle bloodwork



Talk to your primary Doctor about your situation. Maybe he'll end up writing you a RX if he hears your clinic is closing. I'd guess he's more inclined to do so, since it's a drug you're already on, an established patient.

If not, self trt. Ask your primary Dr if he's OK with ordering extra bloodwork during the year for you, to make sure you're safe.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 1, 2019)

SFGiants said:


> I get script free or I wouldn't bother and do so for travel purposes.
> 
> You can do this on your own spending that $250 on 2 years worth of trt!



Thats my biggest reason for trying to go through my doc. You can take it with you anywhere legally this way.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 5, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Talk to your primary Doctor about your situation. Maybe he'll end up writing you a RX if he hears your clinic is closing. I'd guess he's more inclined to do so, since it's a drug you're already on, an established patient.
> 
> If not, self trt. Ask your primary Dr if he's OK with ordering extra bloodwork during the year for you, to make sure you're safe.



Unless his primary doctor is like mine who said "you need to start taking less testosterone and get back down to 400 or 500 total.  I actually held my tongue but in my head I was thinking "f*ck you I won't do what you tell me!"  He then tried to put fear of death into me with the increased risk of cardiovascular disease and people who keep their testosterone at 900 to 1000 due to some small, unreleased study.  Again, this went in one ear and out of the other!

I'll self-medicate before I go back to feeling the way I used to!  If that shaves 10 years off my life, then so be it.  I'd rather feel awesome and live life to the fullest versus feeling like utter shit and having a vague existence of a life.  Fug that!


----------

